# New frog room



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Moved everything about three weeks ago into Johnstone (the science building at Hartwick), most of the tanks are just on the counter for now but I'm thinking about rearranging the back room later to free up counter space for working. For now only the species housed in ten gallons are here, but I hope to eventually bring the viridis and leucs. 

Here's the tanks in the front, there's a few in the back but didn't get images of those. In the 190 oz. bins are plants and a male klemmeri (working on a new tank for him now), and in the back there's an aurantiaca group and crocea offspring from last year. 










_Dendrobates tinctorius 'suriname cobalt'_


















_Mantella ebenaui_ 



























_Mantella crocea_ guarding eggs









_Heterixalus madagascariensis_, these guys laid for the first time four days after being moved.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice Emily! Glad you found some room for them at college!


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Nice! Any IACUC issues with keeping them in the lab?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICE EM!!!

I'll bet your mom was happy you found space at college to house all your frogs as well


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Right on! So no room in your dorm huh?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

stemcellular said:


> Nice Emily! Glad you found some room for them at college!


Yep, wasn't going to college without them 



edwardsatc said:


> Nice! Any IACUC issues with keeping them in the lab?


Nope, at another college I was considering a few of the professors expressed a concern over that, but here there was no mention of it surprisingly. 



fleshfrombone said:


> Right on! So no room in your dorm huh?


There's room for a tank or two but the only aquatic animals are aloud so that wouldn't have worked. It's nice to have them out of my room though, no fruit flies or crickets climbing on me at night, although I miss waking up to the darts and mantellas calling.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats, keep that room growing, i am sure they will let you bring in some more.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

LOL crickets and fruit flies crawling on you! That's one of the down sides to not having a frog room. How's school so far?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Very cool! love the plant selection.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Ryan, school so far..it'll take some getting used to. It's not so much the new things that are an issue, just an absence of certain people that is hard. But that is just the way of things. 

tclipse-thanks. I have most the plants back at home in a 75g, but eventually I'd like to bring those here also, as I'm not sure mom will be able to keep them alive for three years.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Glad you were able to find a place for them and not required to ditch the whole collection. Good luck at the new school (even if it's not in the PNW)!


----------



## Sake135 (Jun 12, 2009)

That's super cool. A+ to the school for allowing you to keep your frogs there.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

skylsdale said:


> Glad you were able to find a place for them and not required to ditch the whole collection.


Perhaps it wasn't the best strategy, but I pretty much went around schools (before applying) knocking on the doors of biology department staff asking if I could bring the frogs, and then depending on the answer (and a few other things..) did or didn't apply.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

eLisborg said:


> Perhaps it wasn't the best strategy, but I pretty much went around schools (before applying) knocking on the doors of biology department staff asking if I could bring the frogs, and then depending on the answer (and a few other things..) did or didn't apply.


Emily that is really pretty wonderful IMO. Something tells me you will go far... and hopefully your Mom will not kill your plants!

Sally


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

thanks Sally.

Some pics from under the scope, M.crocea. 

day 1, tail bud forming









day 2, heart beat visible on day 3









day 4, moved into water


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

awesome pics, Emily.

Are you making sure though the school you chose will fulfill all of your academic needs (also, check out what transfers and what not)? What major are you going for.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Yes Doug, it does. Had about 20 or so transfer credits from hs and they all transfered so now I can be out of here in three years and save a lot of money. Didn't want to be restrained as far as what classes I could take so I'm doing an ISP (program where the student creates the curriculum) in Conservation & Sustainability. Then I'm also majoring in philosophy and minoring in cognitive science and biology.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Those pics are wild em.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

M.crocea tad about to pop arms
































































mouth


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Very very cool microscope shots, the mouth especially. Great job, good luck in school!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Emily - you just brought back nightmares of an IAD Dinner lecture (probably 3rd or 4th IAD).

The guy spent an hour or so going through the various tadpole teeth arrangements.

Paint drying would be more fascinating. 

I mean, a little bit of this would be one thing - but one full hour of it.

It was amazing how few people were left in the room by the end of the presentation.

s


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Fantastic stuff!.... Im sure 99% of us would have never seen detail like that without your pics, so thank you.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks guys. The most amazing part though was seeing the blood flow, you could see the blood cells circulating very well around the tips of the toes.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Emily,

I dub you Queen of Frog Lab !

The microscope shots were great to see. Thanks for taking the time and posting. Very neat IMO, an image I havent before seen at that magnification. 

I think you need to work on the next DB Calendar !  

"Frog Parts"


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

WOW! Great shots... keep em coming those are amazing to see.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Fantastic shots!!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Amazing pictures! Thank you for sharing


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Show off 

When are you home for your Xmas break?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

gary1218 said:


> When are you home for your Xmas break?


Got back on Wednesday and am here until the 10th of January. Lets do something


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Amazing work. Dont stop your on a roll...


----------

